# What is the rainfall for the last 30 days in your area?



## thewoodlands (Jun 17, 2019)

I used NOAA for our area and they have us between 5 to 6 inches of rainfall.


----------



## begreen (Jun 17, 2019)

Less than an inch in the past 2 months. The lawn is getting crunchy.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jun 17, 2019)

begreen said:


> Less than an inch in the past 2 months. The lawn is getting crunchy.


I can't like that begreen, sounds like our month of August.


----------



## begreen (Jun 17, 2019)

0.4" in the past 30 days. Looks like late July and the summer hasn't even started.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jun 17, 2019)

begreen said:


> 0.4" in the past 30 days. Looks like late July and the summer hasn't even started.


I'm sure we'll get our dry spell like we always do. The same areas that were flooded out in 2017 on Lake Ontario and the St.Lawrence River were flooded out again with the water levels even higher in 2019.


----------



## begreen (Jun 17, 2019)

Problem for us is that July/August typically are dry months for us and they've been almost bone dry the past few years. This year we are starting summer with an even more notable deficit. This is taking its toll on the trees.


----------



## AlbergSteve (Jun 19, 2019)

We've had 33mm in May  and 3mm so far in June. We're done mowing the lawn until October.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Jun 19, 2019)

Seems like it's probably 1 or 2 feet of rainfall.


----------



## Ashful (Jun 19, 2019)

One word:  insane.  We are drowning.  Have been for two years.  

Heavy rain forecast for every day this week, except Friday.


----------



## Sawset (Jun 19, 2019)

begreen said:


> Problem for us is that July/August typically are dry months for us and they've been almost bone dry the past few years. This year we are starting summer with an even more notable deficit. This is taking its toll on the trees.


Just an observation:
2012 was an extremely dry year here.  There were lots of trees dying back and most crops were failing due to heat and drought.  I remember watering a bunch of new landscaping trees and shrubs that year just to keep them going.
There were two groups of existing spruces nearby, all same kind, planted several years earlier.
I accidently left the hose on one group over night - they ended up very well watered, green grass grew around them ALL summer long, regardless of drought conditions, a big green ring of growth
The other group got no water at all, all summer.
We looked out the window last night, and commented,  remember those spruces that got so well watered the grass was green all summer - 7yrs later they are now about 7ft taller, very full and fluffed with new growth, very healthy.  The other group, thin, sparse, and shorter.  The difference is very noticeable.


----------



## Ashful (Jun 19, 2019)

I lost six trees this spring, all due to root rot.  That’s how wet we have been.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Jun 19, 2019)

I thought it was going to be dry today.   I finished seal coating my driveway, and rain.    We'll see how well gel coat holds up.


----------



## begreen (Jun 19, 2019)

Sawset said:


> Just an observation:
> 2012 was an extremely dry year here.  There were lots of trees dying back and most crops were failing due to heat and drought.  I remember watering a bunch of new landscaping trees and shrubs that year just to keep them going.
> There were two groups of existing spruces nearby, all same kind, planted several years earlier.
> I accidently left the hose on one group over night - they ended up very well watered, green grass grew around them ALL summer long, regardless of drought conditions, a big green ring of growth
> ...


If I had a well I might try that, but our trees are like 70-80' tall so it would take a ton of water and cost a fortune. I have a root injector that I am using to deliver some water to the roots around the trees we're trying to save.


----------



## AlbergSteve (Jun 20, 2019)

Ashful said:


> I lost six trees this spring, all due to root rot.  That’s how wet we have been.


Insurance company _*studies in Canada*_ are predicting 20-25% wetter weather in eastern Canada and 20-25% drier in western Canada.


----------



## Ashful (Jun 20, 2019)

AlbergSteve said:


> Insurance company _*studies in Canada*_ are predicting 20-25% wetter weather in eastern Canada and 20-25% drier in western Canada.



Only 20 - 25% wetter would be a vast improvement.  We reached our yearly average rainfall in early May of this year, we are on track for 250 - 300% our normal rainfall, for our second year in a row.


----------



## Sawset (Jun 20, 2019)

Here is a nice site for recent rainfall totals:

https://www.iweathernet.com/total-rainfall-map-24-hours-to-72-hours


----------



## AlbergSteve (Jun 24, 2019)

We're headed for another really dry year. I split a few 16'' rounds a few days ago that came from a live tree that fell in December. They've been stacked uncovered and some are  already at 22% MC!



This is a pile of "scrap" wood I got from my neighbour recently. The fallers took the best out of the 13 trees they brought down and I still got about 5 cord. All this from dead and dying western red cedar, some over 200 years old. I stood in the middle of my property the other day and within a 250 meter radius I counted about 20 dead or dying trees that will probably end up in my wood pile in the next couple of years.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Aug 15, 2019)

Way over average.


----------



## begreen (Aug 15, 2019)

.33 in, which is high for August. 


AlbergSteve said:


> We're headed for another really dry year... I stood in the middle of my property the other day and within a 250 meter radius I counted about 20 dead or dying trees that will probably end up in my wood pile in the next couple of years.
> View attachment 245284


Cedars dying from lack of summer rainfall? We're losing our Coastal Redwood. These past 4 summers have really taken their toll.


----------



## AlbergSteve (Aug 15, 2019)

Same here, the last four summers have been brutally dry. Here's a snapshot from my weather station for the last 31 days...


----------

